# Medidor de temperatura para horno indutrial



## topspiner (Ago 10, 2008)

Buenas Tardes

Soy estudiante de ingenieria elecronica, y resulta que me han dejado el siguiente proyecto. Debo medir la temperatura ( usando en pirmera instancia una termocupla) de un horno industrial y mostarla en un display, inicialmente. El problema es que el horno puede llegar a temperatura de 400  grados. Debo tener en cuenta la temperatura ambiente y ademas debo calibrar la señal de entrada al ADC por ejemplo, pues la mayoria de los sensores que ya estan calibrados , como el lm35 estan hechos para 150 grados. Agradeceria a cualquiera que me pudiera ayudar con esto.

Luego que saque adelante esta parte del proyecto el reto es implemntar cualquier sistema de contol para que , mediante un teclado escribir una temperatura deseada y que el horno se mantenaga en ese valor de temperatura, recuerdo que el horno puede llegar a 400 grados.
Cualquier información que me pueda ayudar desde ya la agradezco.

Agradezco  me ayuden inicialmente con la primera parte , sin embargo toda ayuda es bien recibida.
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 10, 2008)

Mira esto

Deberás reemplazar la termocupla por una tipo "J" o "K"

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=12538


----------

